# Hair Loss/ Thinning



## Elvira

Hi everyone! I am curious to see if any of you have this issue, and what solutions you have found.

I'm a 20 year old woman and my hair got noticeably thinner when I was around 17-18. I thought that maybe it was stress (it was the first time that I had tried to work a part-time job on top of pretty challenging high school classes and extra-curriculars). But I didn't feel _too_ stressed out, so I felt like something else was up. I went to my doctor and she contributed it to stress as well. I also got my thyroid checked and the results came back as normal.

I've been trying to take a multi-vitamin everyday (even though sometimes I forget). I'm not vegetarian, but I also don't eat a lot of meat. I added some protein power in my diet. 

If I pull my hair back (like in a ponytail), you can see my scalp through the hair around my hairline. Therefore, if I ever wear my hair in this style, I always wear a super-wide headband to cover up the thin hair around my hair line. 

Sometimes I don't realize how much hair I'm losing, but when I sweep up in my college dorm, there is _so _much hair! I get embarassed and think, "How is there so much hair, and how did it get into all of these weird places!?" I know it's not my roommate's hair, because her hair is a lot lighter than mine.

I feel blessed to still have my hair (there are a lot of people who don't have it due to cancer or other illness). I realize there are a lot of bigger problems in life. But I'm also very perplexed because I don't know why my hair thins and falls out so much. My dad is partially bald so maybe it is genetic. Do any of you have advice or a similar experience?


----------



## Chipps

Is you hair only thinning round the hair line? Do you have a history of wearing pony tails?


----------



## CasualFriday

if thyroid can affect hair loss... the other half of the endocrine system may be to blame:

the adrenals.


----------



## Elvira

My hair is thinnest around the hair line, but it's pretty thin everywhere. You can't really tell when I wear it down, but when I have it up, it's more noticeable. Also, how do I know if I have adrenal fatigue? Maybe I'm just a hypochondriac  haha


----------



## Word Dispenser

Wigs are fashionable! Get something punky, and fun. You could change your hair colour and style everyday, without the hassle of bleach and time. Think of the possibilities!


----------



## Ace Face

Coconut oil and biotin <3


----------



## Chipps

Elvira said:


> My hair is thinnest around the hair line, but it's pretty thin everywhere. You can't really tell when I wear it down, but when I have it up, it's more noticeable. Also, how do I know if I have adrenal fatigue? Maybe I'm just a hypochondriac  haha


well I have naturally thin/fine hair and I used to relax my hair and I work it in pony tails often, and this led to permanent hair loss from stress on the hair and from pulling it back into a pony tail. Maybe that could be the culprit?


----------



## Jennywocky

There are many many reasons why someone might lose hair or having thinning hair. You're really young to be thinning so much, though, and from the front; usually women's hair thins noticeable a few decades later and often on the crown/back rather than the front hairline.

Here's some links that looked promising.

Causes of Hair Loss in Women: Medical Reasons and More

9 Reasons You're Losing Your Hair - ABC News

American Hair Loss Association - Women's Hair Loss

Getting to the root of female hair loss - TODAY Health - TODAY.com

I would just recommend dealing with it now, rather than waiting. Once the hair follicles are dead, they're possibly gone for good. You want to save as much as you can.


----------



## MaWhip

A common cause of hair loss in both men and women is the presence of androgens on the scalp (and body?) So the buzz word is 'DHT blocker'. The strongest blockers are prescription strength and considered dangerous for women as even contact with the skin can cause severe birth defects in pregnant women. Milder blockers can be taken orally or applied topically, like emu oil, etc. Generally, taking them internally is considered more effective.

Considering you're so young and also female, I would check out all the possible culprits but DHT blocking shampoos and OTC remedies aren't that much more expensive than a regular regimen.


----------



## CasualFriday

Elvira said:


> My hair is thinnest around the hair line, but it's pretty thin everywhere. You can't really tell when I wear it down, but when I have it up, it's more noticeable. Also, how do I know if I have adrenal fatigue? Maybe I'm just a hypochondriac  haha



It's funny actually how much importance doctors put onto the thyroid whenever it is actually less body-affecting than the adrenals are.

but there isnt much money to make in treating adrenals.

I am the exact opposite of a hypochondriac but I'm only suggesting this because it is a very real and simple possibility.

google what the signs are. I could name some, but get it from a medical source.

Kineseologist-chiropractors can probably figure out what's wrong with you.
I watched my kineseologist over a year and a half go from totally white hair to a very copper-brown just by
changing the balance of certain things in his body.

Drenamin by Standard Process ($12-$20) is the all-natural supplement that is used to balance adrenal fatigue.
even if its not the cause of your hair issue, I promise if your adrenals are fatigued and you fix them your life will
change in so many ways for the better.

good luck!


----------



## todd12

Well, then it is time for you to start taking proper care of your hair. You need to shampoo your hair every alternate day. Try to eat foods rich in proteins and have a healthy diet.

I may advice you to massage your scalp with coconut oil every twice or thrice a month to get a strong hair. This is the best remedy i have ever known.


----------



## SFactor123

I use Lemon for hair loss, apply lemon juice on the affected area, you can also add egg to it, continue applying lemon for a afew months.


----------



## daydr3am

Brown Sugar Beauti - Are You Destroying Your Hairline?

Something to consider.


----------



## Kormoran

Elvira said:


> Hi everyone! I am curious to see if any of you have this issue, and what solutions you have found.
> 
> I'm a 20 year old woman and my hair got noticeably thinner when I was around 17-18. I thought that maybe it was stress (it was the first time that I had tried to work a part-time job on top of pretty challenging high school classes and extra-curriculars). But I didn't feel _too_ stressed out, so I felt like something else was up. I went to my doctor and she contributed it to stress as well. I also got my thyroid checked and the results came back as normal.
> 
> I've been trying to take a multi-vitamin everyday (even though sometimes I forget). I'm not vegetarian, but I also don't eat a lot of meat. I added some protein power in my diet.
> 
> If I pull my hair back (like in a ponytail), you can see my scalp through the hair around my hairline. Therefore, if I ever wear my hair in this style, I always wear a super-wide headband to cover up the thin hair around my hair line.
> 
> Sometimes I don't realize how much hair I'm losing, but when I sweep up in my college dorm, there is _so _much hair! I get embarassed and think, "How is there so much hair, and how did it get into all of these weird places!?" I know it's not my roommate's hair, because her hair is a lot lighter than mine.
> 
> I feel blessed to still have my hair (there are a lot of people who don't have it due to cancer or other illness). I realize there are a lot of bigger problems in life. But I'm also very perplexed because I don't know why my hair thins and falls out so much. My dad is partially bald so maybe it is genetic. Do any of you have advice or a similar experience?


Could merely be alopecia, although that typically comes of in spots.

Do you happen to work with or near radioactive materials? Does anyone in your family suffer from this, aside from your dad? Anyone female, in particular? How is your diet and activity levels?


----------



## android654

Everything I've read about this usually blames the mother's genetic line and it's history with hair loss. So if your grandparents, uncles, aunts, cousins from your mothers family has a history of hair loss, the likelihood of you having it as well increases several fold.

So far there's nothing proven to revitalize dead hair roots, but there are methods to strengthen living ones. Biotin and dietary Diatomaceous earth are probably the best results for strengthening existing hair and nails.


----------



## INTJellectual

I used to have thick, shiny, straight, black hair when I haven't given birth. After I gave birth, hair strands were starting to fall, and since then my thick hair that I once had, is gone. What advice can you give to bring back the healthy hair I used to have? What natural remedy or what kind of vitamin should I take? Any response is appreciated.


----------



## RoyFollman

Hi, more than two years ago, my little sister faced this problem and it was a very difficult period in her life. As soon as she noticed that her hair was falling out, she fell into a deep depression and did not leave home anywhere. We went to the doctor and she told us that we need a hair transplant, but my sister was categorically against it. Then we decided to find out more about this disease and find home treatments without drugs. Mom saw on the Internet a site, on which there was absolutely everything about alopecia and even treatment methods. After two months of constant procedures, sister's hair become beautiful and voluminous. Thanks to the methods on http://thehairlossadvisor.com/, we returned my sister’s desire to live and now she’s just as funny and mischievous. As it turned out, the problem was harmonious disorder and poor nutrition, so take care of yourself.


----------



## alexbend

nice post bro


----------



## anxa

allegedly castor oil can be used as a hair supplement, but you would have to do the research i just found it in passing.


----------



## Cherry

Apparently castor oil helps with hair growth. Look into that...
I've been using it on my eyelashes (the roots) every night before bed for about the past 2 months now and I will say they are getting noticeably longer!


----------

